# On my way



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm on my way to the hospital, for Mom's surgery. We have some nasty weather out, snow and rain ! Really slippery. My SIL hit a car that spun in front of her as she was on her way to the hospital. Please keep mom in your prayers today! Thank you friends!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Deb, be careful out there. I just got to work and the roads are really slippery. We only have rain now, but since the storm is coming from the west, you probably have snow already. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Hope all goes well with you mom's surgery today.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying all goes well for your Mom today and that she's not in too much pain afterwards. Take care driving.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb... prayers on the way for your Mom's surgery and for you to have safe travels!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, prayers and hugs to you and your Mom. Hope her surgery goes well and she can begin to heal.

Yes be careful driving the weather is suppose to be lousy.

Please keep us posted!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thinking of you and your Mom today!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Deb, your Mom will be in my thoughts and Prayers as she undergos her surgery today. And please stay safe on the roads as I know that they are very treacherous out there today. Hope that your Sister did not sustain any bad injuries in her accident.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Safe travels Deb. Praying all goes well for your Mother.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your Mom!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thinking of you today and sending prayers and positive thoughts for your Mom and and your family. Praying for a speedy recovery for her.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Deb your mom and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Praying for you and your family Deborah.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying all goes well.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Deb Hope ALl Goes well For Here Today.*
*Lots Of Prayes for your mom from me. Nickee**


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Deb, I hope everything turns out well! I'll keep your mommy in my thoughts and prayers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just take it nice and easy on the roads.................. oh how I do wish it were spring already!!!! My thoughts are with you and your mom!!!! I believe in my heart from what you have told us about her that she is a fighter!!!! So with that being said..................Big Hugs to you and your family!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Be safe, and prayers and best thoughts for your Mom's surgery.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Deb, thoughts and prayers for your Mom and you and your family today.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Praying for your Mom Deb!!! Be safe also.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb- try to let us know that u got there safely. Sending prayers and good thoughts to your mom. Just breathe a lot. And try to stay positive. Stay safe. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You are getting the weather we had yesterday - please drive carefully!

Praying that all goes well today!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We are hone now. Mom!s surgery went fine. She was still asleep when we left, they told us they allow them to wake on their own. Her vitals were all good. My daughter, son and I attended a class while her surgery was going on, about the care that she would need. They told us what to look for and the things that we need to do for her. At first I was a little overwhelmed, but then I thought ... I can do this!! I'll take one day at a time!! My daughter had a little break down, thinking about how she lost her husband to heart disease. I thank you for all of your prayers, and with God's help she'll get better!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Glad to hear the good news!! I hope she recovers soon  xo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> *My daughter had a little break down, thinking about how she lost her husband to heart disease*.


So happy to hear you are home and your mom's vitals are all good. That's smart of the hospital that they had a class for you on aftercare. I am so sorry to hear that your daughter lost her husband to heart disease. I can see how this would be a painful reminder for her.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was very glad to see that your Mom did so well with her surgery and wish her a good recovery period. I am sure that they will be keeping her in the Hospital for a few days and then she will be coming home to you??? I am sure that you will do just fine with what you were told to do for her. I as also glad to see that you made it to and from the Hospital safely.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Big hugs and healing thoughts for your Mom.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, so happy your Mom's surgery went well. Continued prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- so glad that the surgery went well and that you're home safe and sound. Continuing to send prayers for your Mom. 

How soon will she be able to start Rehab? When Jerry had his surgery, we were urged to set up Rehab BEFORE he was released from the hospital. 

Taking care of him was actually much easier than I thought it would be when we watched the videos at the hospital. It seemed overwhelming, but wasn't once we got into a routine.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I remember going to that class too. Scared me as well and I didn't quite realize what my mom had been through but it is manageable. They'll probably give her a hugging pillow too - mom's was the shape of a heart. They have to hug it if they need to cough. 
I have a kind of funny story about my mom waking up from it. They let her wake on her own but she wasn't waking so they called my brother and i and my ex-sister-in-law in who adored my mom and my mom, her. My brother and I were talking to mom quietly and affectionately --mom, it's us. You have to wake up. Please wake up. We love you, etc." Nothing worked. We were really scared. Then my Ex SIL went to her and yelled loudly, "LIL. YOU HAVE TO GET UP RIGHT NOW. GET UP DO YOU HEAR ME!!" Don't you know that my mom opened her eyes and woke up. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Here we were pussyfooting around and she just got down and dirty and mom heard her. We still laugh about it to this day.
My mom had some PT/rehab in the hospital and someone came to the house but not for very long and it wasn't a big deal for her. She got around just fine as she recovered.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Deb prayers for your mom and you driving in this mess. Hope all goes well!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is good news! Praying her recovery goes well.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy to hear the surgery went well. I hope they can control her pain well and she is up and about in no time. She sounds like the type of person who won't be able to sit still for too long.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

A physical therapist and a home health care nurse will come to my house. I don't know the schedule yet. I agree I am very scheduled oriented, so once I get that down I think we'll be OK. Sue she has a Teddy Bear that she has to hold to deep breathe and cough! I ran around after we got home gathering up things that I'll need, blood pressure machine, baby monitor, a ton of anti bacterial soap and anti bacterial hand cleaner. I'm stripping the bed down to nothing, cleaning everything and I have a reclining lift chair coming. I'll have everything ready when she gets home.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb... so glad it all went well with your Mom's surgery!! :aktion033:

Sounds like you'll have things well under control when she gets home... BTW Those lift recliners are wonderful!...Such a big help!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad your Mom's surgery went well. Home heath care was a big help with my Mom! Best wishes


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

That's great news that the surgery went well! I hope her recovery goes well too!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad the surgery went well. Wishing your mom a fast recovery.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I somehow missed your post.  I'm so sorry to hear about your mom but glad to hear that surgery went well and praying for fast recovery for your mom. :grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Deb, won't your Mom be going to Rehab first? They get x amt of days on medicare and Medicare pays for some of the things as long as she doesn't have them through Medicare already. I just went through all this with my Mom. After she came home from rehab she was entitled to a home health aid, visiting nurse, physical therepist for 60 days.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My mom was also in the hospital for a week. At her age they weren't kicking her out and she was in CCU for a while. She wasn't sent to rehab but straight home with PT, home health aide and visiting nurse. 
Deb -- did they have to cut the breast bone in half or was it less invasive? Wondering how far things have come.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I was not clear in my last post on the "things" from Medicare. What I meant was she was entitled to a hosp bed, comode, walker ect, equipement type stuff but say she had a comode at her house through Medicare she would not be entitled to another one from medicare even though she is in a different town or state. You might see if they will pay for a recliner or one of those chairs that help push them out of the chair. I would wait and see what they will give her first.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Everything was also set up by the time she arrived home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I dont' know how I missed this.I pray she's doing well and will recover quickly.. I can only imagine how scarey it was for your daughter having lost her husband to heart disease...
We're all praying hard and will light a candle for your family!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Just checking in on your Mom today Deb. Hope she is recovering well.
Sounds like you are very busy getting things ready for her.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mom had a good night. My brother and SIL are there now, and I'll be taking my Dad up in a while. She is in the step down unit now . She is already asking for her "bag" from home With her moisturizer and personal things. That's a very good sign .Yes I'm trying to get everything ready so that I can help her get better!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> My mom was also in the hospital for a week. At her age they weren't kicking her out and she was in CCU for a while.  She wasn't sent to rehab but straight home with PT, home health aide and visiting nurse.
> Deb -- did they have to cut the breast bone in half or was it less invasive? Wondering how far things have come.


Yes they still cut the breastbone , we were showed how it was put back in place, and how the by pass is done , where the veins were removed from her neck area to use in the repair. A quick anatomy lesson was given before the care part.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Deb, so happy to hear your Mom is doing good.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

How is your Mom doing today Deb?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear your mom is doing well. You and your family are in my prayers. Please keep us posted when you can, as I know your super busy with everything.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't believe she's in the step down unit already. Either she's doing fantastically or else they real are kicking people out of the hospital ASAP. Hope it's the former


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My mom is doing fantastic!! They had her up, she was eating dinner when we went to visit her. She introduced us to all her nurses and told us what a wonderful job they were doing for her. She wants me to fix her hair, it's driving her crazy!! She!s doing the breathing/coughing exercise, and her nurse said she is doing great. My SIL spent the night, she says she is my mom's advocate. If mom needs something my SIL makes sure that she gets it. My goodness the people that have called to check on my mom!!! It is unbelievable! My mom has always been there for other people, The love and concern people have for my mom is sure apparent in the number of phone calls that she received . She is a wonderful loving person(even if she wasn't my mom)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear things are going well. We went through valve replacement with my mom in 2007 so I know that's not an easy surgery. Praying her recovery will be smooth! Hugs to you and your family!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy to hear this Deb! Your Mom sounds like an amazing lady....no shock since she's YOUR Mom:wub: . Thinking of you all today!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's wonderful news! And her support group will give her so much strength in her recovery!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My mother and are alike as we always think positive. If you don't look on the bright side you 'll just feel miserable. I know that she'll be fine. She and I do rely on a higher power to help us through each day! Thank you so much for your prayers, and good wishes!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that wonderful news about your Mom Deb. And am glad to see that she is doing so well after her surgery. Prayers will continue for a speedy recovery.


----------

